# Food.



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

What are your opinions on 4Health? It is carried by TSC, I picked up the performance formula. It looks good as far as ingredients, just wondering if anybody else has used it. We are switching over form Blue Buffalo, I just wanted to switch to a 30/20 with winter upon us, and pheasant hunting. I have always heard that higher fat is better then.

Here is a link, saving 15 bucks a bag didn't sound like too bad of a plan to us.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-ca...ormula-for-adult-dogs-dog-food-35-lb--5149621


----------



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Not familiar with it....but have read many Vet opinions that suggest if increased fat is important, then increased protein is as well, not that 30% is low, so you're probably good as the rest of the ingredients suggest it's a good feed.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I wouldn't hesitate to feed 4Health to my dog. Seems like a fine dog food. FWIW, I feed Diamond Natural and my dog does fine with it, so I'm not really in the market for a new food. If I were, 4Health would make the short list of foods to try.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

RoosterBuster said:


> What are your opinions on 4Health? It is carried by TSC, I picked up the performance formula. It looks good as far as ingredients, just wondering if anybody else has used it. We are switching over form Blue Buffalo, I just wanted to switch to a 30/20 with winter upon us, and pheasant hunting. I have always heard that higher fat is better then.
> 
> Here is a link, saving 15 bucks a bag didn't sound like too bad of a plan to us.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-ca...ormula-for-adult-dogs-dog-food-35-lb--5149621


I fed the 4Health performance/sports formula and while my pup liked the food, he lost weight on it. (4Health is a private label Diamond food, if you didn't know that.) I'm not saying it's a bad food but my pup is REALLY active with playing with my older dog a couple of hours per day and training for field trials with 350+ yard retrieves. The 4Health just didn't do the job in terms of keeping weight on him.

I've started feeding this and things seem to be going well. My pup has put on some weight and the stools are firmer than with 4Health. I get a 40 pound bag of the Nutrisource for $45.00, about the same price as 4Health.

http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/nutrisource/products/super_performance


----------



## winewinn (Aug 29, 2008)

How about a good food for pregnancy/nursing a litter? I'd like to ensure my female doesn't lose too much weight. She has a small frame.

Anyone have a good suggestion that I could gradually switch her to?


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Winwwinn,

What are you feeding your bitch now? You can stay with the same company and change to a puppy food.

Since you say she is a small bitch I wouldn't feed rocket fuel (30/20) food and grow the pups to big inside her. Could be a difficult delivery.

Any high quality food over 24% protein can work very well. In my breeding days I have used Canidae 24/14 food and the bitch just eats more food to support herself. Never had a bad delivery in 4 litters of Goldens. 

I have also used Animal Naturals K9 Pully Gold supplement. Something to think about.

http://k9power.com/k9-puppy-gold.html?SID=e9ec2bcc092528bb74843494083418eb


----------

